# Perú en Indiana EEUU



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Estaba haciendo el geniograma del diario El Comercio, me faltaba "cuna de Cole Porter en Indiana", me faltaba las 2 letras del medio P__U. Busco en google en la Wikipedia, y OH sorpresa, existe una ciudad en EEUU llamada Peru y muy cerca a Chicago. Primera noticia para mí.*










*Peru, Indiana
Ciudad de Perú 
Localización en el estado de Indiana 
Coordenadas: 40°45 ″ N, 86°4 ″ W DEL ′ 28 DEL ′ 4 
Condado Condado de Miami, Indiana 
Área 
- Ciudad 12.1 kilómetros de ² (4.7 millas sq) 
- Tierra 12.0 km² (4.6 millas sq) 
- Agua 0.1 km² (0.04 millas sq) 0.86% 
Población (2000) 
- Ciudad 12.994 
- Densidad 1.085.9/kilómetro de (2.815.5/milla sq) 
Zona de tiempo EST (UTC-5) 
- Verano (DST) EDT (UTC-4) 
Perú es una ciudad en el Condado de Miami, Indiana, Indiana, Estados Unidos. La población era 12.994 en el censo 2000. La ciudad es el asiento de condado de Condado de Miami, Indiana*


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Así es Lía, y en el estado de Ohio hay una ciudad llamada Lima.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Canelita si sabía de LIma, pero no de Perúhno: me emociono*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Estoy sacando estas fotos de otros foros y páginas:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Tambien hay un Peru en Nebraska:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que lindo es Peru Cess, yo ni sabía, que tal ignorancia la míahno:Se parece a nuestro Perú:nuts:aunque nuestro Peru es más bonito. Aparte de EEUU habrá otro Peru en otro país? por ejemplo en España? *


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena pregunta, uno nunca sabe si hay otro Perú ... claro de nombre ... porque nuestro pais es unico XD. Salu2 Lia y gracias x el dato.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Lía, hacer el geniograma con Wikipedia o con Google en general ahora se me hace super fácil. Qué sorpresa saber una ciudad con el nombre Perú :nuts:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El Perú es super pues xD.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Peru, Illinois :









Peru, Iowa :









Peru, Massachusetts :









... y creo que hay mas todavia


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si había escuchado de Perú en Indiana. Qué falta de imaginación...jejeje.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Interesante aunque no se ven tan llamativos esos pueblos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Claro--Perú como el nuestro sólo hay uno. 

Me pregunto si esos otros lugares se llaman Peru a raíz de nosotros, o qué...aunque sería un poco presumido pensar que taaaantos lugares se inspiraron en nuestro nombre, ¿no? :dunno:

Ah, lo que sí, en Madrid recuerdo que había calles como Avenida Perú y Avenida Callao, me fascinó pasar por ellas...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> Si había escuchado de Perú en Indiana. Qué falta de imaginación...jejeje.


Así como el pisco? ups:cheers:

Block, a mí me parece un honor que fuera de nuestras fronteras haya ciudades bonitas que se llamen Perú:lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Sabía de la existencia de otra Lima y otro Perú en Eeuu pero no pensé que habrían tantos!!!! Como dice Canelita, debe ser interesante saber si alguno se inspiró en nuestro país para tomar el nombre o fueron antes que nosotros.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

aki en Madrid hay Avenida del Peru, Plaza del Callao, Plaza del Cuzco y muchas calles y plazas que hacen referencia a nuestro pais!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¡Qué bien, Bruno! Es muy lindo ver referencias a nuestro querido país. Por donde vive tu tocayo, Bruno J Block, en Burbank, vi hace siglos una calle que se llamaba Lima, pero no pude tomarle foto al letrero, sniff...

El otro día estaba checando cositas en YouTube, y salió un videdo titulado "Presentación sobre la Lima antigua", era en inglés, me emocioné...y cuando lo abrí , era una señora hablando sobre la Lima antigua, pero la de Ohio. ¡Qué chasco!!! 

Saludos...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ^^ ¡Qué bien, Bruno! Es muy lindo ver referencias a nuestro querido país. Por donde vive tu tocayo, Bruno J Block, en Burbank, vi hace siglos una calle que se llamaba Lima, pero no pude tomarle foto al letrero, sniff...
> 
> El otro día estaba checando cositas en YouTube, y salió un videdo titulado "Presentación sobre la Lima antigua", era en inglés, me emocioné...y cuando lo abrí , era una señora hablando sobre la Lima antigua, pero la de Ohio. ¡Qué chasco!!!
> 
> Saludos...


*noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohno:hno:hno:

Hay alguna calle o avenida Callao si no me equivoco en Buenos Aires. Pero está bien que haya avenidas o calles con nombres de nuestro país o ciudades, pero toda una ciudad? no se pasen:bash:*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Foto de la avenida Callao en Buenos Aires, copiada de un forista de sky. Esta relinda la avenida callao porteña.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que buena avenida, céntrica y ordenada, con edificios agradables.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante, los homónimos de nuestro país en EE.UU. se ven bastante 'Midwest' 
La Av. Callao en Buenos Aires (y hay una Av. Buenos Aires en el Callao) se ve bien atractiva.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Simpaticas esas ciudades peruchas de otros paises jaja


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Cierto, cierto, la avenida Callao es una de la más importantes de Buenos Aires y bonitas.
También hay una calle Perú, allí está ubicada la legislatura de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires.
También una calle llamada Inca, otras llamadas Ayacucho, Junín, Atahualpa, Manco Cápac, Lima, Cuzco, Jorge Chávez, Francisco Pizarro, Puente del Inca, Túpac Amaru, la avenida De Los Incas, avenida Nazca, luego hay un paseo Chabuca Granda en un barrio de Buenos Aires. También hay una calle Alvarez Thomas, nacido en Arequipa, llegó a ser Director Supremo de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata, osea simil a presidente de la República, sólo que en ese entonces así era la designación del cargo.
También claro una calle Saenz Peña, argentino, general de brigada del ejército peruano, héroe de la Guerra del Pacífico, que peleó en Arica junto a nuestro bravo coronel Bolognesi. Claro como Saenz Peña luego sería presidente de la república es personaje histórico aquí, pero lo cuento como detalle histórico.

Y también en la provincia de Buenos Aires hay una localidad llamada Lima, allí por ejemplo nació Sergio Goycochea el arquero de la selección argenta del mundial Italia 90, osea el Goyco es limeño.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Te conoces todo Buenos Aires.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

También en Australia, en la región Noreste del estado de Victoria, existe un Lima, Lima East y Lima South. Son zonas sumamente bucólicas. 

Muy simpático este thread, gracias Lía.


----------



## BASQUIAT (Nov 23, 2007)

*PERU MALL-Peru,Illinois*


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Bueno esperemos que cuando se diga que Machu Picchu queda en Perú no crean que es una de esas ciudades. jaja


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ plop!! pero como pais solo hay uno 

chvr las concidencias lo mas extraño es lo de peru mall xq se les habara ocurrido...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*"Sólo" 10 lugares llamados Peru en los EEUU...*

Consultando Wikipedia, me doy con la sorpresa que nos quedamos cortos con la cantidad de lugares llamados Perú...sólo aquí en los EEUU tenemos 10 casos, desde barrios hasta pueblos y ciudades:

Peru: en los estados de Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Maine, Massachusetts, Nebraska (incluso también existe un college, el Peru State College), New York, Vermont, West Virginia, y Wisconsin.

Además, en Guatemala, existen unas ruinas maya llamadas el Perú (localizado como a 60 km de Tikal).

Y para añadir el dato pintoresco a este thread, hay un actor drag estadounidense, llamado *Miss Coco Peru*. Se lo presento:










En su página, se indica que se hizo famoso a raíz de su participación en el film Trick. ¿Me pregunto si será amigo de Trickmetwice??? Sería demasiaaaada coincidencia... hno: :lol: ¡Bromita nomás, Trick!!! :jk:

Los remito a la página de Wikipedia, donde encontrarán enlaces a todas estas referencias...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peru_(disambiguation)

Habrá que seguie haciéndole la lucha para que nuestro Perú siga siendo "EL" Perú, porque la competencia está fuerte... 

¡Saludossssss!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita malvada hno: ... :nuts: ... :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos de las tiendas, seria bonito ver PeruMall por aqui tambien


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Uhmm ... me pregunto si pasará lo mismo con el nombre de otros paises ....

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿será coincidencia ??????????????????????????? .... me parece que las ruinas de Guatemala no lo son .....


----------

